# RV spots



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Picking a site without having been there before, how do you decide an exact spot. We took the last spot available which was close to the boat ramp, there were so many a holes with loud boat stereos. It would be great during the day but at sleeping time-****


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Scope out the park with Google Earth first to see where the trees, entrances, showers, pools, boat ramps, etc are. Then call and reserve a spot and tell them what feature you want to be closest too. If you go to google street view, you might even be able to see the elevation changes too.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

campsitephotos.com has some of the parks in texas with photos of each site.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

As far as State Parks in TX go, to my knowledge they don't take specific site reservations. At least not the parks I've gone to. But I have just picked a random site, driven around to find something ideal, and then just call back up front and tell them you found a spot you wanted more. Sometimes you have to drive back up there, but for a good spot its worth it.

As for random camp grounds, KOA etc, good luck. The google earth idea is not half bad.


----------

